# Central Hydraulics



## Crestview (Sep 8, 2010)

When plowing under normal circumstances, I turn my central hyd pump on and leave it on until I'm done the lot/driveway/road/whatever. On the highway I turn it off. I recently switched from the rocker switches in the control box on the dash to a Meyer slik-stik mounted on the manual shifter. It's nicer to thumb control than reach up to the dash.

Anyway, there are times when slight adjustments to the plow are necessary, like when picking the blade up when I start the truck, tighten the angle for narrow streets, raise/lower pulling out of my shop, etc. So I thought it would be more convenient to hook a power to the hydraulics in addition to the solenoid switches, so I wouldn't have to manually switch on the central every time I want to make a slight adjustment.

My question is not how to hook it up. My question is, _will it hurt the central hydraulic pump (clutch, etc) by having the pump run intermittently like that_?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fisher did this with there live hydro for a few years. 

and only major thing i see is the slower responce times you might get will out weigh the speed you need.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

you should engage any clutch pump at idle only link it to your controle may engage pump at higer rpm and end up to a premature clutch faillure

you can bring the pump switch near your control like a small switch on the side of slik-stik


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Response time would definitively be an issue to work out. I would think you would need to make a delay in it somehow in order not to put a load on the pump each time you hit the button.

The clutch would definitively get a workout for sure. So instead of turning it on/off once for a driveway, you would end up turning it on/of up to 10 times or more on a drive, depending on how many movements you have.

The longer the oil cycles too, the more it warms up to a better operating temperature during operation.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

We've been running clutch pumps for 25+ years and ours are all set up to engage when the each switch is hit. We tried an individual pump switch to turn it on/off for a couple years, but got rid of that b/c we had a guy forget to turn it off running down the highway and smoked the pump. Also, it's much easier to have it powered by the individual switch for small things, like you are thinking of doing. Just hit the switch and it moves....btw we have never burned up a pump other the one I mentioned and we run our trucks for 10+ years each. Don't know if this helps, but just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## sprk230098 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a fisher mm1, the hydrolic motor runs but blade does not work, I have taken the hydrolic canaster off and changed the oil using power strreeing fluid cleaned the screens etc. but it still does not move the blade? and suggestions plow owners? [email protected]


----------

